# control panel on adria coral 670 sk



## murphy1951 (Oct 1, 2008)

hello everyone, just bought our first motorhome, on our control panel schaudt it 204-3, the meter that reads the vehicle/leisure battery voltage and the waste/clean water seems to be broke.i have bee quoted £220 for a new control panel but only need the meter part. i have tested the circuits and the meter is receiving readings from the battery voltages and water tanks but the meter isn't converting these into reading.i only need the meter any ideas?
cheers gary


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

murphy1951 said:


> quoted £220 for a new control panel


http://uk.rs-online.com/web/
www.maplin.co.uk
http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/home/homepage.jsp
http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/home/homepage.jsp

If you can't get a match go digital, small cheap digital panel meters can be scaled to whatever voltage the circuit outputs.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi gary,

http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de./

they speak perfect english and are really helpful.

cheers
simon


----------

